# The Sister Tour



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The 4 of the 6 Sisters were here for a baby shower and had some time to kill this morning. Mrs. F sure enjoyed riding the tandem the last time they were in town (she was a little concerned at first but when she realized that she didn't actually have to hold the bike up.........). The ladies voted and I was informed that we were going to tour DC.

I handed the camera to F and we were on our way.

It sure is a nice day for a ride-it started out chilly but warmed up fast. Just like we did.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We rode past the mall down to the old waterfront to check out some of the lesser known memorials. Miss M was riding her fav 'Ford fixte and had no problem keeping up-most of the time.

F just snapped away whatever, wherever and whenever she wanted to.

I held on for dear life-some of the time.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Then we headed back through town and uphill in Georgetown to home.

I think F had a good, good time.

I know I did.

Afterwards at the shower the Sisters agreed that we were going to have to do this again-soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

.........


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Looks like fun after all those snowy days.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Looks like fun. Must have been some crowds in DC yesterday, no?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Looks like fun. Must have been some crowds in DC yesterday, no?


Those pic are from today and like every spring/summer weekend the town is packed with tourists (however since all the Fed offices and law offices and lobbiest offices and NGO offices are closed the traffic is better then during the week (that doesn't include Georgetown traffic which is always whacko)).


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Congratulations, I didn't even know Miss M was expecting. Nice picture post as usual.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Congratulations, I didn't even know Miss M was expecting. Nice picture post as usual.


F took the pix (I was just along for the ride) and a favorite niece is soon to be a mommy.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

DC sure is pretty this time of year. Looks like great fun. We just had two days of rain and snow but finally supposed to be really nice again this week.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like it was a beautiful day. Looks like Miss M has brakes on her bike. Was she riding fixed or single speed?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Fixed*



il sogno said:


> Looks like it was a beautiful day. Looks like Miss M has brakes on her bike. Was she riding fixed or single speed?


However it is a road bike and does have a freewheel on the flop hub hence the rear brake (It has been a few years since Miss M has ridden SS-she really likes riding fixed).

BTW With Campy Levers and Shimano Calipers you can leave both QRs open and still have a functioning brake just in case of an panic stop-there is just a whole lot of travel at the lever.


----------

